# need beeliner help



## wetdreamer (Mar 26, 2011)

my mom and brothers are coming down tonight to go fishing tomorrow. they wanna catch beeliners and i need a good beeliner spot or two out of orange beach. it will be there first trip offshore so i wanna make it fun. if anybody knows some aj spots close to the beeliner holes they are greatly appreciated also


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Not familiar with that area but any spot that holds mingos will hold AJ's usually. Basically any wreck in 100 plus feet of water with good relief.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The trysler grounds usually holds plenty of beeliners and triggerfish without as much snapper interruption. Most decent offshore charts have some numbers for the Trysler grounds and drifting once your there is usually a good way to locate some fish.

My favorite spots for beeliners are on the edge about 35 miles from Perdido Pass in anywhere from 250-320ft. These spots require some muscle for a full days fishing but you don't catch many beeliners under 3lbs. You can find a lot of these spots along the 50 fathom line to the SW of the Tenneco platform. Work your way from 250-300ft and watch the bottom machine for any kind of "fuzz" along the bottom.


----------



## wetdreamer (Mar 26, 2011)

about how far out perdidp pass is the trysler grounds?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

21 + miles to trysler grounds


----------

